#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Да эти мясоеды совсем гады :)

## Артем Тараненко

Да эти мясоеды совсем гады  :Smilie:  Они еще жизнеописания Падмасамбхавы читают, в которых написано: "...после этого он направился к великому кладбищу Ситавана. С каждым трупом, принесенным на это кладбище ему подносили немного вина и пять порций мяса. Это было его основной пищей и питьем..." (дальше не буду, дабы не травмировать особо впечатлительную публику  :Smilie: )

Это я просто к тому. что аргументы могут быть разными и их поток никогда не иссякнет. Давайте будем уважать не только свою точку зрения, но и точку зрения оппонента

----------

Dondhup (15.09.2011), Dorje Dugarov (04.10.2011), Дондог (27.09.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (13.09.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.09.2011), Пема Дролкар (18.09.2011), Тант (18.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.09.2011)

----------


## Kit

> Да эти мясоеды совсем гады  Они еще жизнеописания Падмасамбхавы читают...


Если бы еще каждый мясоед имел реализацию Падмасамбхавы, тогда эти слова были бы уместны.

----------

Joy (13.09.2011), Pedma Kalzang (13.09.2011), Вова Л. (14.09.2011), Дондог (27.09.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (17.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если бы еще каждый мясоед имел реализацию Падмасамбхавы, тогда эти слова были бы уместны.


Желаю Вам иметь реализацию Шабкара или Ньяла Пема Дуддула  :Wink:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.10.2011), Kit (13.09.2011), Дондог (27.09.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.09.2011), Пема Дролкар (18.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.09.2011)

----------


## Joy

> Ага, мясоеды так же думают  К чему заморочки с вегитарианством, если есть мясоедство


Меж веганством и вегитарианством различия не принципиальны, но парится с веганством не вижу смысла, - если вегитарианство удовлетворяет пути.




> аргументы могут быть разными и их поток никогда не иссякнет


и всегда найдется "более правильное мнение" по типу:
все есть можно! ->нет же, мясо есть нельзя! -> что вы, даже продукты животноводства есть нельзя! -> да ну вас, вообще есть нельзя!  :Big Grin:  
Только к Пробуждению все это не ведет.

На форуме постили ссылку на веганский блог и есть уже темы с рецептами, в конце концов =)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Меж веганством и вегетарианством различия не принципиальны, но париться с веганством не вижу смысла, - если вегетарианство удовлетворяет пути.


Удовлетворяет или не удовлетворяет — зависит от степени вашей осознанности.

Кто-то жалеет убитых свиней и куриц и отказывается от мяса, а кто-то вдобавок жалеет коров, живущих в жутких условиях (посмотрите Earthlings  :Wink:  ), и отказывается от молока.

И насчёт «не ведёт к освобождению» я бы не высказывался так резко. При правильной мотивации очень даже позволяет развивать мотивацию бодхичитты, мне так кажется.

----------

Joy (14.09.2011), Pedma Kalzang (14.09.2011), Алексей Т (17.09.2011), Артем Тараненко (14.09.2011), Бодо (14.09.2013), Бодя (03.10.2011), Дондог (27.09.2011), Пема Дролкар (18.09.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Да эти мясоеды совсем гады  Они еще жизнеописания Падмасамбхавы читают, в которых написано: "...после этого он направился к великому кладбищу Ситавана. С каждым трупом, принесенным на это кладбище ему подносили немного вина и пять порций мяса. Это было его основной пищей и питьем..." (дальше не буду, дабы не травмировать особо впечатлительную публику )
> 
> Это я просто к тому. что аргументы могут быть разными и их поток никогда не иссякнет. Давайте будем уважать не только свою точку зрения, но и точку зрения оппонента


Только по всей вероятности не "пять порций мяса", а пять видов мяса. Вы их тоже употребляете?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (14.09.2011), Vidyadhara (14.09.2011), Дондог (27.09.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (17.09.2011), Пема Дролкар (18.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Только по всей вероятности не "пять порций мяса", а пять видов мяса. Вы их тоже употребляете?


Только по всей очевидности в тексте 5 порций мяса, а не 5 видов мяса  :Smilie:  Или Вы считаете, что в тогдашней Индии на каждые похороны слона забивали?  :Smilie:  Это часто встречающийся вид подношения, вино и 5 капал с мясом. А кто будет особо напорист в споре, тому я еще отпишу что же носил Гуру Ринпоче и что кушал, когда ничего не приносили  :Smilie:  

Я еще раз повторю свой ответ на пожелание всем мясоедам обрести реализацию Падмасамбхавы - обретайте реализацию Ньяла Пема Дуддула или хотя бы Шабкара, я лично только буду рад.  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.10.2011), Дондог (27.09.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.09.2011), Пема Дролкар (18.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.09.2011)

----------


## Zom

Можно я чуть-чуть тему подсолю? ,)))


«Сырое мясо и кровь позволяются для употребления в пищу [монахом], но только в том случае, если он одержим не-человеческим существом».

[Виная, Махавагга - Mv.VI.10.2]

----------

Bob (19.09.2011), Joy (15.09.2011), Vladiimir (15.09.2011), Дондог (27.09.2011), Ната (18.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.09.2011)

----------


## Joy

А в чем соль-то?  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

В сыром мясе и кровище ...

----------


## Joy

ох.. Но то можно есть, если угроза жизни?




> если он одержим не-человеческим существом


о каких существах речь?

----------


## Dondhup

Убил мясоеда, спас корову  :Smilie: 

При выращивании растений гибнет или страдает много живых существ, строгое веганство наверно питаться только продуктами собирательства, и то в лес пошел - червяка задавил. Каждый сам решает есть ему мясо или нет, но сам по себе отказ от мясоедения никого к нирване не привел.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.10.2011), Joy (18.09.2011), Дондог (27.09.2011), Мага (11.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.09.2011), Тао (18.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Андрюш, если людям нравится и помогает, да и пусть с ним. Главное, чтобы без революций, навязывания мнения и махания флагами

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.10.2011), Дондог (27.09.2011), Тант (18.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2011)

----------


## Zom

> о каких существах речь?


О любых невидимых существах - дэвы, петы, наги, брахмы, мары, якхи, гандхаббы и прочие. 
Всю эту чудесную утварь можно рассмотреть по достижении джхан -)

----------

Joy (18.09.2011), Дондог (27.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть практики при которых нельзя есть мяса, есть при которых можно.


Есть даже такие, при которых нужно.

----------

Артем Тараненко (15.09.2011), Дондог (27.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Убил мясоеда, спас корову 
> 
> При выращивании растений гибнет или страдает много живых существ, строгое веганство наверно питаться только продуктами собирательства, и то в лес пошел - червяка задавил. Каждый сам решает есть ему мясо или нет, но сам по себе отказ от мясоедения никого к нирване не привел.


Во-первых, при выращивании растений нет намерения нанести вред живому существу, что принципиально влияет на ту карму, которая накапливается в результате этого.

Отказ от мяса к нирване конечно же не ведёт, но значительно сокращает страдания первого типа для множества живых существ.

to Тараненко: Вы не реализаций желайте, а лучше поясните как пример Гуру Ринпоче относится лично к Вам и с какой целью Вы его привели. Практически всё из того что делал Гуру Ринпоче невозможно для обычных людей, интересующихся буддизмом.

----------

Joy (18.09.2011), Алексей Т (17.09.2011), Бодя (03.10.2011), Дондог (27.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Есть даже такие, при которых нужно.


Так в этих пракиках и алкоголь употрелять необходимо, однако это никак не означает необходимости его регулярного употребления за пределами этих практик.

----------

Joy (18.09.2011), Алексей Т (17.09.2011), Бодя (03.10.2011), Дондог (27.09.2011), Пема Дролкар (18.09.2011), Сергей Хос (17.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Во-первых, при выращивании растений нет намерения нанести вред живому существу


Картошку, яблоки, смородину. крыжовник. капусту никогда не выращивали? С кротами, медведками. колорадскими жуками, тлей. полевыми мышами, крысами, гусеницами дружбу водили, или все-таки травили, ставили ловушки, собирали и в керосин?  :Smilie:  Если коровку-свинюшку убивают, то, по крайней мере. мусульмане молятся в этот момент, может быть какое-то сострадание. Вредителей же массово травят с такой ненавистью. что мама не горюй  :Smilie: 

Касательно Гуру Ринпоче - практически все. чему он учил претворяется на практике  :Smilie:  Если вы не следуете его наставлениям. то о чем запись в вашей традиции?  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.10.2011), Eternal Jew (18.09.2011), Дондог (27.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... если людям нравится и помогает, да и пусть с ним. Главное, чтобы без революций, навязывания мнения и махания флагами


"Верховный суд штата Джорджия (США) приговорил семейную пару к пожизненному заключению с формулировкой «непредумышленное убийство». Родители – последовательные веганы (строгие вегетарианцы), заморили голодом своего полугодовалого сына." ссылка

Видимо нравилось и "помогало" без революций, ..., маханий флагами. Навязали только правда.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.10.2011), Дондог (27.09.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Картошку, яблоки, смородину. крыжовник. капусту никогда не выращивали? С кротами, медведками. колорадскими жуками, тлей. полевыми мышами, крысами, гусеницами дружбу водили, или все-таки травили, ставили ловушки, собирали и в керосин?


Во-первых, хотелось бы отметить, что на сегодняшний день существует ряд более гуманных способов борьбы с вышеперечисленными врагами урожая. К примеру, для борьбы с грызунами успешно используются ультразвуковые приборы. 

Во-вторых, если всё же подключить логику, то становится очевидно что животные на убой также как и люди употребляют пищу. В качестве их пищи выступают корма. Например, свиньи относятся к всеядным животным. Поэтому для их кормления пригодны корма как растительного, так и животного происхождения. Для кормления же коров, в зависимости от сезона, используют как зеленые корма — траву пастбищ, зеленую массу сеяных растений, ботву корнеплодов, огородных культур, так и сочные корма — свекла, морковь, силос, картофель и грубые — сено, солома, стебли кукурузы после уборки початков на зерно. Дополнительно дают концентрированные корма — зерно, отруби, комбикорма, жмых и шрот из семян подсолнечника, сои, рапса. Для обеспечения животных минеральными веществами используют поваренную соль, мел, костную муку (которая, к слову, является продуктом переработки костей других животных), кормовые фосфаты и др. В качестве дополнительного источника на корм идут также пищевые и кухонные отходы. 

Следовательно, можно только представить сколько живых существ погибает в ходе производства кормов для животных, которых также собираются убить для того чтобы сьесть. Это несоизмеримо с тем вредом, который может возникнуть в результате выращивания относительно небольшого количества растительной пищи для собственного пропитания. 

Так что, учитывая всё вышеописанное, ранее озвученная гипотеза Дондупа о том, что при выращивании растений гибнет или страдает много живых существ (которая кстати довольно часто встерчается в ходе подобных обсуждений), можно отбросить за несостоятельностью.




> Если коровку-свинюшку убивают, то, по крайней мере. мусульмане молятся в этот момент, может быть какое-то сострадание. Вредителей же массово травят с такой ненавистью. что мама не горюй


Вот выдержка из Корана, в которой нет ни слова о сострадании к жертвенным животным, так что если они и молятся, то явно не из сострадания к тому, кого приносят в жертву, а главным образом для того, чтобы прославлять имя Аллаха:




> _Для каждой общины Мы определили обряды жертвоприношения и велели ее последователям поминать имя Аллаха над дарованными им в удел домашними животными при заклании. Итак, ваш бог — Бог единый. Так будьте покорны Ему, а ты , Мухаммад, сообщи добрую весть смиренным, сердца коих при упоминании имени Аллаха трепещут от страха, которые терпеливы к тому, что их постигает, творят обрядовую молитву и расходуют на пути Аллаха из того, что Мы дали им в удел.
> 
> И принесение в жертву верблюдов Мы установили для вас в качестве обряда, предписанного Аллахом. Для вас в этом — польза. Произносите же над верблюдами имя Аллаха, когда они стоят рядами. А когда их повергнут на бока, то ешьте их мясо, накормите и того, кто стыдится просить, и того, кто просит не таясь. Так Мы дали вам власть над жертвенными верблюдами, — быть может, вы возблагодарите за это.
> 
> Ни мясо, ни кровь жертвенных животных не нужны Аллаху, Ему нужна лишь ваша набожность. Посему Он дал вам власть над жертвенными животными, чтобы вы величали Аллаха за то, что Он наставил вас на прямой путь.
> 
> Так обрадуй же благой вестью тех, кто вершит добро._


Хотя, Тараненко, если Вам, всё же, в большей степени импонирует Ислам, то может тогда и Вам, в большей степени, нежели мне, стоит задуматься над актуальностью указанной Вами информации в поле "традиция".   




> Касательно Гуру Ринпоче - практически все. чему он учил претворяется на практике  Если вы не следуете его наставлениям. то о чем запись в вашей традиции?


Все чему учил Гуру Ринпоче безусловно претворяется на практике, но для подавляющего большинства это скорее потенциальная возможность, нежели имеющаяся на данный момент способность. Ежели вы считаете иначе, то думаю здесь никто не откажется в самое ближайшее время лицезреть, как многоуважаемый господин Тараненко проявит свои восемь эманаций, к примеру, или же ряд других сиддхи, которые демонстрировал Гуру Ринпоче.

Для вас и иже с Вами хочу привести слова из послания Кьябдже Чатрала Ринпоче - признанного мастера дзогчен, одного из основных держателей той ветви Лонгчен Ньингтик, что передавалась Джигме Гьялвей Ньюгу — учеником Джигме Лингпы, вплоть до Патрула Ринпоче.




> _Большинство населения гималайского региона — буддисты. Некоторые ламы народностей таманг и шерпа весьма невежественны. Будучи привязаны к мясу и алкоголю, они заявляют в своё оправдание, что употреблять их необходимо, так как они — последователи Гуру Ринпоче [Падмасамбхавы] который сам ел мясо и употреблял алкоголь. Но ведь Гуру Ринпоче родился в этот мир чудесным образом, в отличие от упомянутых лам, появившихся на свет из чрева матери, от семени отца. Гуру Ринпоче известен как Второй Будда. Будда Шакьямуни — учитель сутры, тогда как учителем тантры является всеведущий Гуру Ринпоче, в точности предрекший многие значимые события будущего._

----------

Joy (18.09.2011), Алексей Т (18.09.2011), Бодя (03.10.2011), Дондог (27.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Все чему учил Гуру Ринпоче безусловно претворяется на практике, но для подавляющего большинства это скорее потенциальная возможность, нежели имеющаяся на данный момент способность. Ежели вы считаете иначе, то думаю здесь никто не откажется в самое ближайшее время лицезреть, как многоуважаемый господин Тараненко проявит свои восемь эманаций, к примеру, или же ряд других сиддхи, которые демонстрировал Гуру Ринпоче.
> ...
> ... Патрула Ринпоче.


"И наконец, умение перенять состояние знания и поведение учителя подразумевает, что нужно пристально наблюдать все, что он делает, и в своем поведении точно следовать этому образцу." Партул Ринпоче "Слова моего всеблагого Учителя"

Не все так однозначно.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Не все так однозначно.


Вот именно...




> *Подражание наставнику*
> 
> _Патрул Ринпоче объяснил, что, прежде чем связать себя с духовным наставником, потенциальные ученики должны тщательно проверять этого человека. Когда же они уже убедились в квалификации и авторитетности данной личности и стали его учениками, им надо скрупулезно следовать совету учителя относительно своей практики. В конце концов, им надо подражать постижениям и поведению наставника.
> 
> Некоторые принимают это наставление буквально, в том значении, что им надо делать все совершенно так же, как делает наставник. Однако эта инструкция не включает личные дела или политические и культурные мнения. Если наш наставник тибетец, а мы – западные люди, нет нужды приспосабливаться к тибетским обычаям и пить чай с маслом. Также нет нужды смотреть на женщин в традиционно патриархальной манере. И нам не требуется получать каждое посвящение и изучать каждый текст, которые имеет наш наставник, или тренироваться в каждой медитации, которую он практикует. Это наставление подражать своему наставнику означает обретение подлинных постижений и затем соответствующее поведение. Нужна большая осторожность в этом вопросе. Как объяснил ученик Патрула Ринпоче Нгаванг Пэлсанг в своем тексте "Лекционные заметки по "Словам моего всеблагого учителя"", без предварительной проверки уровня постижений своего наставника стараться подражать его или ее поведению – это одновременно и претенциозно, и опасно._


А. Берзин, Опора на духовного учителя: построение здоровых взаимоотношений, 9. Отношение к духовному наставнику, включающее действия

К слову, Патрул Ринпоче был большим противником употребления в пищу мяса... и если уж читать Кунсанг Ламе Шалунг, то ЦЕЛИКОМ  :Wink:

----------

Алексей Т (18.09.2011), Дондог (27.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Во-первых, хотелось бы отметить, что на сегодняшний день существует ряд более гуманных способов борьбы с вышеперечисленными врагами урожая. К примеру, для борьбы с грызунами успешно используются ультразвуковые приборы.


 :Big Grin:  Вы глубоко заблуждаетесь. Вредителей уничтожают цинично и беспощадно, как покусившихся на святое. Хочу посмотреть на эту картину: "В колхозе имени Ленина запахали 1000 га земли под картошку и расставили через каждые 5 м отпугиватели кротов"  :Big Grin: 




> Следовательно, можно только представить сколько живых существ погибает в ходе производства кормов для животных, которых также собираются убить для того чтобы сьесть. Это несоизмеримо с тем вредом, который может возникнуть в результате выращивания относительно небольшого количества растительной пищи для собственного пропитания.


Попробуйте. Только гуглить надо не только пропагандистские сайты. Начнем с того, что, к примеру. в России, большинство скота выгоняется на выпас на заливные луга, которые никто никогда не обрабатывал. При производстве кормовых культур и культур, употребляемых в пищу человеком технологии несколько разные и при производстве кормовых культур отсутствует ряд технологических моментов, связанных с уничтожением живых существ (обработка почвы, обработка от вредителей производятся не так часто, как при производстве пищевых продуктов, что уж до хранения, то силосные ямы и элеваторы от вредителей охраняют совершенно по-разному )

Это я все к тому. что не стоит тешить себя иллюзией насчет того, что кушая салатик Вы не убиваете ни одного живого существа. Убиваете, и гораздо больше в количественном отношении. Хотя, конечно, с т.з. Тхеравады 1000 кузнечиков менее ценны для истории. чем 1 корова  :Smilie: 

Ну и самый последний момент - рост числа веганов в мире не привел к снижению уровня потребления мяса ни в одной стране. ну и тут у нас уже всплывали праноеды, чего-то я не заметил, чтобы к ним ломанулись толпы страждущих, хотя по сути это более честные ребята. Стремятся вообще никого не убивать ни в каком виде  :Smilie:  Но это покамест утопия.




> Так что, учитывая всё вышеописанное, ранее озвученная гипотеза Дондупа о том, что при выращивании растений гибнет или страдает много живых существ (которая кстати довольно часто встерчается в ходе подобных обсуждений), можно отбросить за несостоятельностью.


Вы возьмите любой учебник по защите растений любого сельскохозяйственного ВУЗа и перестаньте пользоваться агитками. Тогда все встанет на свои места  А еще лучше сгоняйте на практику на сезон в деревню и все увидите своими глазами.  :Smilie:  Не надо витать в иллюзиях. Мир от них сильно отличается.




> Вот выдержка из Корана, в которой нет ни слова о сострадании к жертвенным животным, так что если они и молятся, то явно не из сострадания к тому, кого приносят в жертву, а главным образом для того, чтобы прославлять имя Аллаха


Уважаемый, как Вы думаете. кто знает лучше коран, Вы, воспользовавшийся гугл-поиском. или я, проживший какое-то время в среде палестинского землячества в СССР, рядом с человеком из семьи весьма высокопоставленных исламских священников, которому каждое утро и каждый вечер про тот Коран рассказывали (кстати, гораздо мягче, чем это делают христианские проповедники)?  :Smilie:  Я и не писал о сострадании у мусульман. Хотя в славословии того, кто дал барану жизнь, которую человек забирает какое-никакое памятование о том существует. Я говорил о том, что может появиться какое-то сострадание. Жалко резать коровку. Столько лет молоко давала и т.п. Крыс же и иных с/х вредителей травят, исполненные к ним ненависти. Не знаю, насколько хорошо у меня получилось донести мысль




> Все чему учил Гуру Ринпоче безусловно претворяется на практике, но для подавляющего большинства это скорее потенциальная возможность, нежели имеющаяся на данный момент способность. Ежели вы считаете иначе, то думаю здесь никто не откажется в самое ближайшее время лицезреть, как многоуважаемый господин Тараненко проявит свои восемь эманаций, к примеру, или же ряд других сиддхи, которые демонстрировал Гуру Ринпоче.


Уважаемый, во-первых, пожалуйста, говорите за себя, а не за "подавляющее большинство"  :Smilie:  Во-вторых, что Будда. что Гуру Ринпоче явили собой пример, после чего дали многообразие методов, каким образом это достигается. Посему если мы избрали путь Будды или Гуру Ринпоче, то мы как-то, наверное. ориентируемся на них, стараемся походить. что показывает пример с пребыванием Гуру Ринпоче на кладбище? Действуем сообразно обстоятельствам. Не впадаем в крайности. Есть мясо, едим мясо. (обещал особо настырным - получите) Износилась одежда - нашли что есть (саван. а по исчезновении саванов Падмасамбхава не брезговал снимать кожу с трупов и в ней ходить, а когда мяса не приносили, по кусочку человечинку отрезать). Простите великодушно, но если у меня в магазине кило гречки стоит дороже курицы, то я возьму курицу. Потому как из нее можно и первое и второе и салат сварганить. Главное. что я не убиваю животное, не заставляю сам убивать животное и знаю, что это животное не было убито лично для меня. А уж взмедитнуть на тему пожирания трупа аки Гуру Ринпоче и ощутить на примере курицы каково это трупик свежевать - по-моему вполне себе тренинг. главное осознанность не терять.

Наверное все-таки если Будда говорил за трижды чистое мясо, а Падмасамбхава за то как делать цог, то они это к чему-то говорили, не?!  :Smilie:  Другой вопрос, если Вы едите без осознанности, это уже Ваши проблемы. И тут уже пофиг, не помятуете Вы о невинно убиенной коровке в бифштексе. или о саранче, долгоносике, крысах и голубях. обильно поливших своей кровью вашу вегетарианскую трапезу.




> Для вас и иже с Вами хочу привести слова из послания Кьябдже Чатрала Ринпоче


Не увидел ничего криминального, кроме того, что уважаемый Учитель говорит о том, что если пьешь мясо и ешь алкоголь. то будь так добр  :Smilie:  В принципе, если вспомнить наставление по ганапудже, в котором сказано, что когда ты ешь мясо, нужно есть его так же, как если бы это были тела твоих отца и матери, которые поднесли тебе последнее, чтобы накормить тебя, то все вопросы отпадут сами собой. Более того, я к тому же добавлю слова своего Учителя, ЧННР, который говорит, что на всякой ганапудже должен присутствовать хлеб, поскольку при его производстве умирает огромное количество живых существ, и о всех них мы обязаны памятовать

----------

Eternal Jew (18.09.2011), Wyrd (19.09.2011), Дондог (27.09.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вот именно...


 Что вот именно? Вы считаете Падмасамбхава, так просто, выпивал и мяско кушал в личных целях всем на злобу сиддхи показать?) Не знаю как у вас, а у нас объясняется отношение к употреблению алкаголя и мяса вообще, а не сугубо в контексте некой оффициальной практики. Так что любое употребление является применением этих вещей, которые объяснил Учитель, а не так просто побухать и вкусного мяска покушать.

----------

Артем Тараненко (18.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Кстати, в качестве апофеоза мирного сосуществования веганов и мясоедов хочу привести пример, как мы с Аньезкой делали ганапуджу на ритрите у ЧННР. Вот есть у Аньезки пока ограничение, касательно мяса, ну и практикует она соответственно тому. Важно, что есть памятование, а не просто питание. У меня своих ограничений предостаточно. Дерьмо, к примеру, пока не готов есть так же как салат оливье. Потому выбираю те методы. которые ближе мне И на той ганапудже мы очень мило делились друг с другом. Я ей подносил трупы невинно убитых орехов и помидорок, а она мне подносила трупы невинно убитой колбасы  :Smilie:  И мы уважали друг друга. измерение друг друга, метод друг друга. И вот это есть хорошо. Мэйк лав нот вор, в общем  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.10.2011), Аньезка (18.09.2011), Дмитрий Белов (09.12.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (19.09.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

Артем, ты мне алкоголь подносил, так как был за рулем ;-)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артем, ты мне алкоголь подносил, так как был за рулем ;-)


И помидооорку! Я точно помню!  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.10.2011), Аньезка (18.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2011)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Драгоценные друзья  :Smilie: 
По-моему мы уже давно решили, что в темах про вегетарианство и веганство мы не холиварим. Тем более не ходим по кругу, потому что гусениц шелкопрядов и колорадских жуков мы уже обсуждали бессчетное колличество раз)

----------

Артем Тараненко (18.09.2011), Тант (18.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2011)

----------


## Алексей Т

> Вы глубоко заблуждаетесь. Вредителей уничтожают цинично и беспощадно, как покусившихся на святое. Хочу посмотреть на эту картину: "В колхозе имени Ленина запахали 1000 га земли под картошку и расставили через каждые 5 м отпугиватели кротов"


чему вы злорадствуете?

----------

Дондог (27.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> чему вы злорадствуете?


Я не злорадствую. Я смеюсь над идеалистическими представлениями о с/х производстве, имея под боком жену-агронома с дипломом ТСХА по специальности "защита растений". Просто чтобы не говорить такие вещи, можно просто сходить в ТСХА на защиту и послушать как люди на опытных делянках сначала разводят вредителей, потом пробуют на них самые разнообразные способы их уничтожения, чтобы аж до 7-го колена и вообще, чтобы выродились нафиг. Потом эту методику берут и проверяют в полевых условиях.

Так что если свинюшку растят хотя бы с целью накормить людей, то тут выращивают тонны живых существ с одной целью - максимально эффективно их уничтожить. И, поверьте на слово, ни о какой гуманности при истреблении вредителей речи не идет, а уж тем более об отпугивании кротов и мышей ультразвуком  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий Белов (09.12.2011), Дондог (27.09.2011), Фил (19.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

Очередное хождение по кругу выделено в отдельную тему и закрыто.

----------

Алексей Т (18.09.2011), Артем Тараненко (18.09.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.09.2011), Пема Дролкар (18.09.2011), Тант (18.09.2011)

----------

